# Flavoring Me Pee



## dangerdave (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I've read lots of posts about it. Most of them older posts. So, let's get an update. I'm starting up a pair of Pees (or is it pair of Pee?) this week. Since these are my first two, I'm doing an "original recipe" and a flavored Pee. We have a lot of fresh fruit around here this time of year---blackberry, raspberry, peach, apple, etc.

How do you guys/gals flavor your Skeeter Pee?

Who has used real fruit in the primary? As a pack or free floating? Does this add a little flavor or a lot? Do you do this in addition to flavoring before bottling?

Who uses concentrate in their primary? Do you add some more before bottling?

Who strickly uses concentrate at the end before bottling (after clearing, of course)?

What adds the most friut flavor?


----------



## asherz515 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am by no means a "pee" expert. I have made about 5 batches however and I use the Old Orchard concentrates as a flavor additive. I have done the blueberry pomegranate, cherry, to name a few. I add a few extra cans when fermenting and then another as an f-pack when sweetening. I reduce the amount of sugar to about 3 cups since it is too sweet for me if I add more.
It always turns out great and is gone within a month. There are many variations out there. My first "pure" SP is clearing right now and it was made with my slurry from my triple berry wine. It has a dark purple color and I think will be my best so far.


----------



## Tony49 (Aug 3, 2011)

Quick question, Asher-
I noticed that some of the Old Orchard products have sulfite in them, some ascorbic acid.
Was wondering if the sulfite would interfere with fermentation.
Thanks...
T


----------



## asherz515 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am made a reference to the Old Orchard juices. I meant their 100% Juice that is frozen:

http://oldorchard.com/products/100-juice-12oz/

They only have the addition of absorbic acid and citric acid which will not affect fermentation. I have used the blueberry pomegranate, cherry, raspberry and cranberry. The juice consists mostly of apple juice but the additional juice flavors add a nice touch to my SP.

I have used this same juice to make a 5 gallon Mango, Passion, Apple which turned out great as well. Just search the forums for more Skeeter Pee info.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 4, 2011)

If you're adding the juice to flavor after fermentation is complete, preservatives in the juice wouldn't be a concern any longer, so that might open up some options for you.


----------



## Tony49 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your input gentlemen. I'm learning more and more about this hobby.
Tony...


----------



## Catfish (Aug 5, 2011)

I've had 2 of 5 batches start re-fermenting. I was anxious with both of them and didn't wait enough for the sorbate\kmeta to do it's job. Both were Strawberry Lemon. I have the bottles in the fridge so they won't ferment any more. We call it sparkling pee. I've had many people tell me it's the best wine they have ever tasted. I am down to 2 bottles. Knowing my luck I'll try to make the next batch referment and it wont!


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried to be specific, but maybe I'm not asking the right questions.

I have fruit available. How do I use it in my Pee? I have seen pictures form Lon's site of fruit floating in the primary. I have a three pound bag of triple-berry blend (whole fruit). Can I just dump the fruit in the primary when I start? Does this give the pee good flavor?

I've been holding off, but I'm going to start a couple of batches tomorrow---if my plans work out.


----------



## TomMonger (Aug 10, 2011)

I made a batch of Pee with strawberry slurry. When it was time to sweeten, the batch only had a tiny hint of strawberry. So in an effort to add a bit more strawberry flavoring, I added a couple cans of frozen strawberry daquiri mix and then sweetened to taste. I am getting incredible compliments on this (my 3rd) batch!!! I love this stuff!!!


----------



## Charlietuna (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm wondering if the fruit would make it more of a lemon flavored fruit wine?? Don't know,it was just a thought. 

Brian


----------



## WalkingWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

TomMonger said:


> . . . I added a couple cans of frozen strawberry daquiri mix and then sweetened to taste.



When adding fruit at this stage should pectinase be added also? Would you rack again (off of fruit pulp) before bottling (instead of daquiri mix; say using frozen strawberries)?


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 13, 2011)

There is no WRONG way to make Pee!! The original recipe calls for using the slurry of another wine. I have done that and also have made a small starter... didn't measure anything... get the fruit fermenting with minimal water and then go per the recipe. More fruit, less fruit... personal preference. You can add frozen lemon juice at the end for a real pucker with some sugar... or add the strawberry daquari mix. I wouldn't rack off that. Call it "dirty" wine. It was intended to mimic Mike's Hard Lemonade.. but that is a malt beverage. It is not clear.

Debbie


----------

